# 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

werde mir demnächst wohl für mein Terhi nen größeren AB zulegen wollen für meinen jetzigen 5er Mercury.....
Einsatz des Bootes wird neben meinen jetzigen Jagdgebieten (Elbe + Nebenflüsse ) dann wohl auch mal die Ostsee werden...
Neben dem Dorschangeln spekuliere ich auf das Schleppangeln auf das Ostseesilber... |bla: :l
Das Terhi ist bis 15 PS motorisierbar, stelle mir nun die Frage welchen Motor von ca.  8-15 PS ich mir zulegen soll ... |kopfkrat
Geschwindigkeit ist nicht unbedingt das oberste Ziel, das Micro Fun ist auch eher ein Gleiter als Verdränger, also reicht wohl auch ein kleinerer ?
geht ein 15 PS AB überhaupt als 2-takter um längere Zeit mehr oder weniger im Standgas zu fahren ?
oder wären 8-10 PS der beste Kompromiß sowohl für das gut von der Stelle zu kommen, als auch dann zum langsamen Schleppen ?
Ist wohl alles auch Hersteller-, Baujahrabhängig #c


----------



## Forellenhunter (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Hallo HD4ever,

habe einen 15PS Honda, allerdings als Viertakter. Schleppen geht mit einem 4 Meter Schlauchboot wunderbar, Geschwindigkeiten im Standgas so um die 3kmh. Warum solls unbedingt ein zweitakter sein? Den Honda kann ich noch alleine tragen, bekomme ihn auch noch allein im Auto verstaut. Bringt in meinen Augen nur Vorteile (Umwelt, Verbrauch, etc.)
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Andy007 (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Ich rate ebenfalls zu einen 4-Takter: leiser, geruchsärmer und weniger Verbrauch. Ein 2-Takter ist für langsame fahrt nicht unbedingt geeignet, das er dann schnell verölt und anfängt zu räuchern und nochmehr zu stinken. Ich bin mit meinen 10Ps Honda bestens zufrieden#6 .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Nimm `nen Viertakter ... sicherlich wäre ein 15er für dein Boot recht nett.

ABER :* Evtl.* hättest du mit dem 15er schon Schwierigkeiten langsam genug zu fahren.


----------



## Andy007 (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> ABER :* Evtl.* hättest du mit dem 15er schon Schwierigkeiten langsam genug zu fahren.


 
Öhmmmmm......auch ein F1 Autochen kann gaaaaaanz langsam fahren |supergri 
Daher kann man auch mit nem 15 PS AB langsam fahren


----------



## C.K. (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

8 PS und 15 Ps sind bei den meisten Herstellern die gleichen Motoren. Lediglich der Vergaser ist ein anderer. Gewichtsmäßig ist es meist also, schon mal egal.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Was hat denn PS mit langsfahren zu tun? 
Ich schleppe mit 90 PS bei einem 4,5 Meterboot und auf div. Mittelmeerfische und da ist die Geschwindigkeit die gleiche wie hier in der Ostsee... mitunter sogar langsamer


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Warum solls unbedingt ein zweitakter sein?



na ja, wohl hauptsächlich aus dem Grund meines kalkulierten Budgets dafür ... |kopfkrat  |uhoh:
wußte gar nicht das das Gewichtsmäßig fast das gleiche ist .... war ja auch sone Überlegung meinerseits wegen unbewachten Liegeplatz ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

@Andy und Raubfischer :

Nöö,so ganz einfach ist das nicht.
Die langsamste Geschwindigkeit ergibt sich aus der Leerlaufdrehzahl und der zur Verfügung stehenden Schraube in Kombination mit dem Boot.
Und das Micro Fun ist nun mal ein sehr leichtes und, von der Konstruktion her, ein sehr schnelles Boot.


Nicht umsonst wurde hier vor einiger Zeit ausgiebig diskutiert,wie man sein Boot langsamer machen kann.
Gugget hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41454


----------



## meeresprofi (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Moin Jörg,
sicher hat der Mootor und die Laufeigenschaft des Bootes auch etwas mit der geringsten Schleppgeschwindigkeit zu tun. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht nur maßgeblich. Ich selber fahr ein Crescent 434 mit 'nem 15 Yamaha 2-Takt. Ich hab beim Schleppen mit einer zu hohen Geschwindigkeit noch keine Probleme gehabt, allerdings ist mein Boot auch schwerer als deins.
Schwierig wird es nur, wenn du mit Rückenwind (und vielleicht auch mit der Oberflächenstömung) schleppst, da habe ich bei ausgekuppeltem Motor schon mehr als 2 hm/h. 
Bedeutender ist für mich dass ich auch Halbwind- und Gegenwindkurse gut Schleppen kann und da wird die Geschwindigkeit nie das Problem. Wichtiger ist da die Kursstabilität (ein leichter Gleiter ist da eher weniger geeignet) und die Laufruhe, so dass du nicht laufend wild an Gas und Steuer beschäftigt bist.
Die ganz langsamen Geschwindigkeiten fahre ich eh nur wenn die Wassertemperaturen gegen 0 tendieren. Dann erscheint es mir allerdings wirklich wichtig, langsam genug unterwegs zu sein (ich schleppe da auch unter 2 km/h). 
Der 15er hat dazu den Vorteil, dass ich auch zu zweit und mit Gerät und Fisch noch locker in Gleitfahrt unterwegs bin, was doch ganz schön Zeit und Sprit sparen kann.

Das mit dem Verölen bei den Zweitaktern erscheint mit überholt, wenn du einen aktuellen Motor hast. Meiner wird mit 1:100 betrieben und läuft auch einen ganzen Tag im Leerlauf ohne Probleme und ich nutze ihn inzwischen seit vier Jahren zum Schleppen.
Ausschlaggebend waren für mich neben dem Gewicht vor allem auch der Preis (hat damals als ungefahrenes Ausstellungsstück 3500 DM gekostet).
Verbrauch ist eigentlich auch moderat, ich komme bei ca. 10 km Anfahrtsstrecke (20 min Vollgas hin und auch wieder zurück) und 8 Stunden Schleppen auf 10-12 Liter Verbrauch.
Nur Geräusch und Geruch sind natürlich bedenkenswert und ich bin auch immer wieder ganz froh, wenn der Motor mal aus ist und ich gemütlich etwas pilken kann. 
Beim nächsten (dann auch etwas größeren) Boot wird es bei mir von daher sicherlich auch ein Viertakter, aber als Einstieg und für die ersten Jahre war der Motr gerade richtig und ich bereue meine Entscheidung von damals nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## schlepper (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ,

Hallo Jörg,
fahre selber Micro Fun,mit einem 6PS Honda 4Tackter.Schleppe aber nur im Süßwasser,
ist mehr als ausreichend,geht gut ab das Bootchen, von 2 Tacktern hat man mir wegen des verölens abgeraten,außerdem ist der Viertakter angenehm leise vor allem
weil ich meist mit ganz geringem Gas bzw. Standgas fahre

Gruß schlepper


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

denke auch das ein 8-10er vollkommen reichen sollte....
mal sehen ob es ein 4-tackter werden wird. |kopfkrat
schließlich will ich ja nicht unbedingt möglichst schnell unterwegs sein ...
was hast du für Schlepprutenhalter dran ? wie befestigt ?


----------



## schlepper (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Habe mir die Ruderhalterung beidseitig abgebaut,dann eine Adapterplatte gemacht die
in den jetzt freien Bohrungen der ehemaligen Ruderhalterung befestigt wird,dann kannst
Du Deine Aufnahmebohrungen in die Platte machen und die Rutenhalter befestigen.
Habe ich nur gemacht weil ich ein Boot nicht gerne durch Bohrungen verunstalte.Wenn
Du eine bessere Idee hast bitte kurze Info.kann man aber mit leben.Zum Motor noch etwas,6 PS ist der kleinste Zweizylinder bei Honda.Ausschlaggebend für den Motor
war neben der Verölungsgefahr des 2Takters die Laufruhe des 4Takters,ich fahre ca.70 bis 80% meiner Zeit im Standgas bis jetzt keine Probleme 
Standgas


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				schlepper schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir die Ruderhalterung beidseitig abgebaut,dann eine Adapterplatte gemacht die
> in den jetzt freien Bohrungen der ehemaligen Ruderhalterung befestigt wird,dann kannst
> Du Deine Aufnahmebohrungen in die Platte machen und die Rutenhalter befestigen.
> Habe ich nur gemacht weil ich ein Boot nicht gerne durch Bohrungen verunstalte.



eben !
will ja auch keine Löcher machen |supergri
Kannst du mir mal nen Bild schicken ? -> *HD4ever@web.de*    :m
dein Motor ist bestimmt nicht sooo schlecht... und nen 6er kannst du ja auch problemlos zum 8 PS Motor umrüsten ( andere Vergaserdüsen denke ich) ... das sollte doch reichen für das Micro fun


----------



## Pete (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

hallo, meister...sieh zu dass du einen nicht zu alten 15 ps als zweitakter bekommen kannst...der geht auch zum schleppen...was sollen die kompromisse...du hast ein boot, mit dem man schön losbrettern kann, wenns mal erforderlich wird....und da sind 8-10 ps evtl. verschenkte möglichkeiten...ich habe einen 15ps evinrude an einem 4,25er ryds (und das wiegt ja bekanntlich auch allerhand bei seiner doppelkammerigkeit)...der kommt sogar mit zwei mann geil ins gleiten und macht locker 20-23 knoten....


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Ich finde, ein Motor kann nie zu groß sein. Wenn Du irgendwann mal mit zwei vielleicht drei Personen auf die See fahren willst, noch ein Haufen Gerödel mit dabei, ein Unwetter naht, und plötzlich hast Du auch noch Gegenwind, bist Du froh über jedes Pferdchen was Du mehr hast. |kopfkrat 

Es gibt etwas, ich sag mal einfach Ding dazu. Leider finde ich es jetzt im Net nicht mehr. Suche aber weiter und werde den Link nachreichen.Jedenfalls baut man das an den Aussenborder in Höhe der Schrauben an. Dann kann man das so einstellen, das bei langsamer Fahrt das Ströhmende Wasser der Schraube gebremst wird. Dabei kann man soweit gehen, das das Boot stehen bleibt. Gibt man allerdings Gas, klappt dieses Teil nach oben Weg und gibt die volle Leistung frei.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## schlepper (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Hey
das wichtigste habe ich gestern vergessen,hatte ausgerechnet beim mailen etwas Streß,ich fahre meistens mit meinem Boot allein da mein Kumpel mit seinem Sea Fun
unterwegs ist,durch das Gewicht des Motors wird das Boot hecklastig,dazu kommt noch
der ganze Angelkram unter der hinteren Sitzbank plus Batterie fürs Echolot und Tank,
mein Motor wiegt,wenn ich die Zahl richtig im Kopf habe,ca.32KG,ich habe die Sache
durch eine Pinnenverlängerung geändert und setze mich auf die mittlere Sitzbank,dann
geht der Kahn ganz prima,schlecht an der Sache ist,wenn Du in Flachwassergebiete
kommst,dann ist der Weg zum Motor manchmal sehr weit.Das Problem stellt sich nur
wenn ich allein im Boot bin,bei einer zweiten Person hast Du damit kein Problem.
Die Adapterplatte kann ich nicht Fotografieren weil ich sonst den Rutenhalter abbauen
muß,darum versuche ich nochmal zu erklären,Du nimmst ein Stück Blech,so breit und
so lang wie die Ruderhalterung,von unten bohrst Du Löcher im Lochbild des Rutenhalters,ansenken,Senkkopfschrauben hinein und verschweißen dann bündig mit
dem Blech schleifen,von der anderen Seite das Lochbild der Rutenhalterung bohren und senken,wenn Du jetzt die Platte aufschraubst,stehen die Senkschrauben für den Rutenhalter in der Luft,den Rutenhalter aufstecken und festschrauben,fertig.
Die Blechdicke ist so groß wie der Kopf der Senkschrauben hoch ist.Wenn die Sache
nicht klar ist schicke ich Dir eine Skizze,ein Problem kann der Ausbau der Ruderhalter werden,ich habe beide in Bordhöhe abgeschliffen,sollte ich mal Ruder brauchen,säge
ich den Pinn unter der Anschraubfläche ab(der ist ja noch drin) und schraube die Dinger drauf.
Nochmal zum Motor,ich fahre meistens allein,mein Weg von der Slipstelle zum Angelgewässer ist keine 100 Meter weit,die Standgasdrehzahl ist meisten ausreichend zum Schleppen(gegen den Strom) ich schleppe nur in der Maas und ihren Seen(Plassen).Ein 8PS Motor wiegt fast das gleiche (bei Honda),wenn Du weit fahren mußt und Leute an Bord hast kann 6PS etwas wenig sein,ich schätze das meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit so um die 20KM liegen,das ist aber nur geschätzt was für mich sehr schwierig ist. 
Solltest Du noch Fragen haben melde Dich,übrigens für meine Anwendungen und Bedürfnisse ist das Micro Fun ein richtig tolles Boot.

Gruß   Schlepper


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				schlepper schrieb:
			
		

> ,ich habe die Sache
> durch eine Pinnenverlängerung geändert und setze mich auf die mittlere Sitzbank,dann
> geht der Kahn ganz prima,



ja, hatte ich bisher bei jedem Boot .....
am letzten ging ne Pinnerverlängerung nicht weil es einfach nicht eine so lange gab für mein 4,5 m GFK Boot.
Für das MIcro fun hole ich mr auf jeden Fall auch wieder eine ! #6
Überlege Schlepprutenhalter ähnlich wie *hier *... 
wil ja schließlich auf die Ostsee |supergri
aber muß ich erst mal austüfteln - hole das Boot je erst diesen Sonntag endlich ab, dann gehts los ! *freu* |bla:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hatte ich bisher bei jedem Boot .....
> am letzten ging ne Pinnerverlängerung nicht weil es einfach nicht eine so lange gab für mein 4,5 m GFK Boot.
> Für das MIcro fun hole ich mr auf jeden Fall auch wieder eine ! #6
> Überlege Schlepprutenhalter ähnlich wie *hier *...
> ...



... du meinst de facto eine Trollingbar.
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst,schick `ne PN.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> ... du meinst de facto eine Trollingbar.
> Wenn du Hilfe brauchst,schick `ne PN.
> 
> Uli



nene.....dann sollte ich es doch endlich mal lieber schaffen bei nur ca 500m vorbei zu kommen !!!!!   |uhoh: |bla:


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Ist schon ganz interessant, eure Geschwindigkeitsdiskussionen - und Fehler sind auch drin.
Du wirst normalerweise mit dem 15er keine Probleme bekommen. Die Feinregelung ist zur Not über andere Hilfsmittel wie geschleppte Driftsäcke noch zu verfeinern.
Allerdings: Wenn ich mit dem Boot mit Strömung und Rückenwind schleppe, bin ich, wenn ich mich so verhalte, wie hier diskutiert, sicher eher zu langsam als zu schnell! Ich muß meine Meßgeräte im Auge behalten. Angaben wie Geschwindigkeit über Grund sind nicht verwertbar.
Wenn also mein Boot mit 2 Knoten durch Wind und Strom in meine Schlepprichtung getrieben wird, muß ich etwa 4 Knoten über Grund laufen, damit sich meine Blinker überhaupt bewegen. Es zählt die Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser. Dem Fisch macht das nichts aus, da er sich in der Wassersäule bewegt und nicht wie ein Haufen Hirsche "am Grund steht".


----------



## addy123 (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Hallo!

Von mir mal ein Tipp zur (preiswerten) Pinnenverlängerung. Ich habe für meinen 5PS-Mercury ein Abflussrohr aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Aussendurchmesser ca. 45mm, innen ca. 40mm und Länge 1m. Hält wunderbar, durch die im Rohr befindliche Gummidichtung. KostaQuanta: 0,75 €

Zum Thema Motor: Habe mir diese Woche ein neues Boot gekauft. Hat einen 40PS-2-Takter. Zum Schleppen natürlich nicht so geeignet, wegen dem Verbrauch. Also kommt an den Hilfsspiegel mein 5PS-Viertakter. Dieser verbraucht in einer Woche mit täglichen 6-8Std. Schleppen, noch nichtmal den Tankinhalt des 12Li-Tanks.
Ist natürlich zu diesem Thema nicht unbedingt hilfreich, da es hier um ein kleines Boot  mit einer max. Motorisierung von 15PS geht.
Ich würde auch dazu raten, einen 15PS-4-Takt anzubringen. Da hat man die bereits genannten Vorteile inklusive.
Bei meinem letzten Schleppangeln mit einem 2-Takter (9,9PS) auf der Ostsee war ich bereits nach kurzer Zeit "zugedröhnt".
Deshalb rate ich unbedingt zu einem 4-Takter.#6  
Wenn auch etwas teurer.|evil: 
Addy#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Die Feinregelung ist zur Not über andere Hilfsmittel wie geschleppte Driftsäcke noch zu verfeinern.....



|kopfkrat In einem Terhi Micro Fun noch mit Driftsäcken hantieren ??

Gugge mal :


----------



## Tiffy (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Na ja da wirste wohl keine nehmen die für 10 Meter Yachten sind. Selbstgemachte, dem Boot angepasste, würd ich da auch nehmen. Warum auch nicht ? Die hängen doch eh aus dem Boot.


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir mal ein Tipp zur (preiswerten) Pinnenverlängerung. Ich habe für meinen 5PS-Mercury ein Abflussrohr aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Aussendurchmesser ca. 45mm, innen ca. 40mm und Länge 1m. Hält wunderbar, durch die im Rohr befindliche Gummidichtung. KostaQuanta: 0,75 €



werd ich mir mal näher anschauen #6 :m
mitlerweile denke ich ja auch an nen 4-takter ...
vielleicht juckel ich erst nochmal mit meinem (ansich guten) 5er Mercury rum und spare noch ein wenig ... |kopfkrat


----------



## addy123 (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> werd ich mir mal näher anschauen #6 :m
> mitlerweile denke ich ja auch an nen 4-takter ...
> vielleicht juckel ich erst nochmal mit meinem (ansich guten) 5er Mercury rum und spare noch ein wenig ... |kopfkrat


 
Das finde ich in Deinem Fall als das BESTE:m !
Gruß Addy


----------



## meeresprofi (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings: Wenn ich mit dem Boot mit Strömung und Rückenwind schleppe, bin ich, wenn ich mich so verhalte, wie hier diskutiert, sicher eher zu langsam als zu schnell! Ich muß meine Meßgeräte im Auge behalten. Angaben wie Geschwindigkeit über Grund sind nicht verwertbar.
> Wenn also mein Boot mit 2 Knoten durch Wind und Strom in meine Schlepprichtung getrieben wird, muß ich etwa 4 Knoten über Grund laufen, damit sich meine Blinker überhaupt bewegen. Es zählt die Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser. Dem Fisch macht das nichts aus, da er sich in der Wassersäule bewegt und nicht wie ein Haufen Hirsche "am Grund steht".



Bliebe nur noch die Frage zu klären, ob die Ströumg in der Schlepptiefe die selbe ist wie Wind und Ströung an der Oberläche. Bei Wassertiefen von 15-20 muss das nicht unbedingt sein. Die Erfahrungen beim pilken bei stärkerem Wind oder kräftiger Strömung mit schnell abdriftenden Pilker deuten jedenfalls in eine andere Richtung. So bleibt meiner Meinung nach beim Schleppen in der Hauptsache eine probieren mit wechselnden Schleppgeschwindigkeiten. Und das ist, wie Dolfin schon sagte, mit 15 ps immer gut möglich.
Für mich spielt im übrigen auch eine Sicherheitsreserve eine Rolle, denn ich bin regelmäßig auch mal weiter vor der Küste unterwegs und das ist es ein gute Gefühl, im Notfall auch in 15 min wieder unter land zu sein.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## addy123 (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> werd ich mir mal näher anschauen #6 :m
> mitlerweile denke ich ja auch an nen 4-takter ...
> vielleicht juckel ich erst nochmal mit meinem (ansich guten) 5er Mercury rum und spare noch ein wenig ... |kopfkrat


 
PS: Du kannst ja auch mal hier schauen!
http://search.ebay.de/15_Aussenborder-ab-11-bis-20-PS_W0QQcatrefZC3QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfclZ3QQfposZ65185QQfromZR2QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQsacatZ78520QQsadisZ200QQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs

Gruß Addy


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Du kannst ja auch mal hier schauen!
> http://search.ebay.de/15_Aussenborder-ab-11-bis-20-PS_W0QQcatrefZC3QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfclZ3QQfposZ65185QQfromZR2QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQsacatZ78520QQsadisZ200QQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs



jo - schon dabei :m


----------



## Pete (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

hab auch schon geluschert...aber so viele möhren, die da einen neuen besitzer suchen, lassen nichts gutes ahnen...viel älter als 6-10 jahre sollte der neue gebrauchte denn doch nicht sein (so es denn ein zweitakter wird)...bei viertaktern wirds dann recht eng, weil kaum jemand sowas vorschnell *preiswert* abgibt...ich würde mal auch bei deinen händlern umme ecke schauen...manchmal hat man ja glück...(soviel wie ich damals, als ich meine drei jahre junge kombi boot&motor 2001 für 2200 dm (!) abstauben konnte)


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

stimmt....4-tackter sind rar dort ....
beobachte das ja schon ne weile ...
hab gesehen das des öfteren aber (zumindest was das optische und den Gebrauchtzustand angehend) 2-tackter echt billig zu kriegen sind ...
neulich ein kaum gebrauchter *10* PS Suzuki für 400 EUR ...
mal sehen was dort so aufzutreiben ist ..... ansonsten gibts ja auch genug andere Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Jörg,
glaubst du immer noch, das irgendwer etwas verschenkt? Ein Motor, den du für 400 kaufen kannst, ist keine 600 wert. Ich würde lieber mit Größenordnungen wie Gebrauchswert und Werterhaltung kalkulieren. Tut zwar der Brieftasche zunächst stärker weh. Während aber ein 4takter für 1500 Euro eventuell ein wirklicher guter Kauf ist, können die 400 für den billigen 2er Morgen schon einfach weggeworfenes Geld sein. Können - müssen nicht - allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer.


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg,
> glaubst du immer noch, das irgendwer etwas verschenkt?



ja da hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht....
aber das ist halt das Risiko bei ebay wenn die Bieterei ab 1 EUR losgeht ...
schließlich haben die Käufer ja auch nich mehl üppig viel in der Tasche ....
will ja nun im Sept nach DK ( inkl dem Terhi :q ) und wollte eigendlich nicht mit dem 5 PSer auf dem Kleinen Belt rumnudeln ...
aber für nen 4 takter wirds momentan nicht langen .. |uhoh:#d
na ja- ich knack den Lotto Jackpod und alles wird gut ! :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Jau, Dolfin hat recht. Ein 4  - takter muß her. Alles andere kannst Du zum Schleppen vergessen.
Ich selber Schleppe mit einem 150 `er, werde aber wahrscheinlich wegen der nicht immer optimalen Schleppgeschwindigkeit noch einen kleinen 8 PS zusätzlich montieren.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

So allgemein, ohne auf die hier gestellte Frage eingehen zu wollen, kann man sagen, das derzeit gerade der Boots-/Motorenmarkt irgendwie verrückt spielt. Man kann viele Diebstähle beobachten, der Gebrauchtbereich ist im "tauglichen" Bereich wie leer gefegt.
Meine Versuche, einmal bei Ebay einen neuen Honda 8PS 4takter zu schießen, scheiterten stets an einem Spätbieter, der irgendwie so knapp unter dem Ladenpreis das Teil kaufte - und eine Woche später war das Ding wieder drin.
Zweite Geschichte: Gebrauchter Motor. Hatte mal vor Jahren einen 60er Johnson für 2500,- DM gekauft. Der Motor sprang zuverlässig an und lief auch ganz ordentlich. Nach einer Saison war der Anlasser hin in der 2. Saison die oberen Ritzel der Antriebswelle.  Diese Reparaturen kosteten etwa nochmals den Anschaffungspreis. Ich habe dann alles wieder verkauft und neu gekauft. Seit dem fahre ich nun etwa 10 Jahre problemlos. Zunächst mit einem neuen 60er Mercury, später mit einem 50er Honda.
Ich weiß, Geldgeschichten sind so eine Sache und man muß auch die Dinge so gestalten, dass die Familie nicht drunter leidet. Aber gerade der Motor muß das Boot wieder zurückbringen. Ich würde mein Leben keiner 400 Euro Altmetallsammlung anvertrauen.


----------



## addy123 (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Versuche, einmal bei Ebay einen neuen Honda 8PS 4takter zu schießen, scheiterten stets an einem Spätbieter, der irgendwie so knapp unter dem Ladenpreis das Teil kaufte - und eine Woche später war das Ding wieder drin.


 
Hallo Dolfin!
Da hast Du schon recht. Manche Anbieter in EBAY sind nicht seriös. Bevor ich da etwas kaufe, checke ich die Anbieter und die Bieter mit einem Programm, namens "Buyertools Browser". Hat mich schon oft vor einem evtl. Fehlkauf bewahrt. 
Ansonsten habe ich schon viele Käufe gemacht, wo ich wirklich sehr zufrieden war. Wie das weiter unten von mir erwähnte Boot. Sehen werde ich es am Samstag das erste mal. Ich denke, meine Erwartungen werden sich erfüllen. Der Verkäufer ist ein 70-jähriger Rentner und klang sehr seriös am Telefon.

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch einen neuen Motor mit Garantie. Mein Händler gibt mir 20% Rabatt, das spart dann schon einiges Geld.

Addy


----------



## Dipsdive (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Hallo HD4ever,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Von der Bauweise her (Sandwich-Konstruktion/ABS-Thermoplast) ist das Theri in dieser Bootsklasse sicherlich super durchdacht und vorbildlich konstruiert. Ob es den Anforderungen beim Schleppangeln aber auf der Ostsee auf Dauer gerecht werden kann, bezweifle ich allerdings stark. 
Bei deinem Boot handelt es sich um einen Vollgleiter, es ist leicht und mit relativ wenig PS ins Gleiten zu bringen. Ein gutes Boot für die Angelei im Süßwasser oder um auf dem Wasser einfach Spaß zu haben. 
Die Klassifizierung durch den Hersteller, ist daher nicht in küstennahe Gewässer, sondern lediglich in geschützte Gewässer erfolgt. Daher solltest du auch deinen Motor primär nach der Angelei im Süßwasser ausrichten. 
Die Diskussion ob nun 15 PS oder weniger stellt sich indes für mich nicht. 
Für lange Anfahrtswege auf der Ostsee ist dieses Boot sicherlich nicht geeignet. Meines Erachtens bist du daher mit einem zuverlässigem 4-Takter zwischen 5-8 PS gut bedient.

War selbst früher jahrelang mit einem 3,5 m Boot und 5 PS Hondamotor und starkem Mefofieber auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Da habe ich neben schönen Mefos, auch öfters die Hände zum Gebet gefaltet..... 

Aber wirklich entspannend war das Ganze ehrlich nie. Die aufregenden Mefodrills vom Kleinboot sind die eine Sache, die schlechte Geradeausfahrt des Bootes sowie die aufkommenden dunklen Wolken am Horizont und die damit verbundenen Schweißperlen auf meiner Stirn die andere.... 

Ein Schlauchboot, das du an dem Küstenabschnitt unmittelbar aufbauen kannst an dem du auch Fischen willst, ist da meiner Meinung nach, die bessere Lösung für das küstennahe Schleppen.

Und Driftsäcke für ein Micro Fun, na ich weiß nicht |supergri |supergri 

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es den Anforderungen beim Schleppangeln aber auf der Ostsee auf Dauer gerecht werden kann, bezweifle ich allerdings stark.



wirst du bestimmt nicht ganz unrecht haben .... :m
spekuliere ja auch nur auf das "Flachwasserschleppen" bei geigneter Wetterlage ... |kopfkrat
hatte damals in Flensburg auch einen kleinen Gleiter (4m Sportboot) mit dem ich schöne und erfolgreiche (Schlepp)Stunden in der Förde und um Als hatte ....
Schlauchboot ist für mich nix --- hatte mal eines -  nach dem 3 mal hatte ich die Nase voll von der Schlepperei und dem Aufwand #d

das tool für ebay muß ich mir mal ansehen :m


----------



## addy123 (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wirst du bestimmt nicht ganz unrecht haben .... :m
> spekuliere ja auch nur auf das "Flachwasserschleppen" bei geigneter Wetterlage ... |kopfkrat
> hatte damals in Flensburg auch einen kleinen Gleiter (4m Sportboot) mit dem ich schöne und erfolgreiche (Schlepp)Stunden in der Förde und um Als hatte ....
> Schlauchboot ist für mich nix --- hatte mal eines - nach dem 3 mal hatte ich die Nase voll von der Schlepperei und dem Aufwand #d
> ...


 
Ich mag auch lieber ein Festrumpfboot. Obwohl, in Punkto Sicherheit sind Schlauchboote unumstritten besser.

Hier noch ein Link zu Buyertools.

www.buyertools.de


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

..... naja, ich dachte da auch mehr an Eimerchen...
Kann aber solch ein Boot sicher auch stabilisieren. Grundsätzlich stimm ich Dipsdive schon zu, aber es ist schwer, das jemandem immer so begreiflich zu machen. Das Fieber ist doch immer so groß.

Naja, und ein Pusteboot ist auch nur solange sicher, wie die Puste hält. Der einzigen Faktoren, der für mich überhaupt für ein Schlauchboot sprechen können, sind die Zugangsmöglichkeit über den Strand und die flache und stabile Wasserlage. Aber sicherer - das glaub ich nun wirklich nicht. Aber ist jau auch alles Geschmacksache und eine Frage der Finanzierbarkeit.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Hallo Jörg





   ich biete dir folgendes an: Wir machen einen Termin, möglichst wegen bevorstehenden Urlaubs noch diesen Monat, fahren in meine Garage, nehmen meinen 10 PS AB (Mariner Normalschaft) vom Boot, hängen ihn an deines und machen mit deinem Boot eine Probefahrt. Dann hast du einen Anhalt.(Und brauchst auch erst einmal keinen Führerschein)  Viel Unterschied ist letztlich nicht zwischen 10 und 15 PS im Wasser.

   Zum Schleppen ist natürlich ein 4-Takter immer besser, aber er wiegt auch erheblich mehr!

   Der ist schon äußerlich um die Hälfte größer!.

   Und mal nebenbei: Auf deinem Heimatgewässer Bille und den Kanälen darfst du 6km/h fahren. Das geht schon mit 10 PS fast nicht, weil der Motor dann auf Dauer zu langsam dreht. Ok, das nur nebenbei..

   Wir schleppen selten, aber wenn mit Drehzahl so, dass der Motor eben und eben nicht stottert oder beginnt auf einem Zylinder zu laufen. Allerdings mische ich auch 1:50 (und eher mehr als weniger ).

   Also, das Angebot steht!



   LG Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

ok ... das können wir mal machen !!! :m
bin die Woche aber noch in MZ ....
mal schauen wie es dann so im Hafenbereich mit dem größeren Motor so geht ...


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ok ... das können wir mal machen !!! :m
> bin die Woche aber noch in MZ ....
> mal schauen wie es dann so im Hafenbereich mit dem größeren Motor so geht ...




Super meine Tel.Nr habe ich dir gemailt. Ich hätte dir den Motor nach DK auch mitgegeben, aber wir fahren im September nach Kroatien und da muss er am Schlauchboot laufen. Darum auch "wengen Urlaubs", da wußte ich von DEINEM Urlaub noch nichts |wavey:
Danach nehmen wir ihn sicherheitshalber mit nach Norwegen. Man weiß ja nie, was man da für Mortoren dran hat und meiner läuft (bisher :k) immer!

Bis dann. Ist ja Sommer, da gehts bei Flut oder so etwa 2 St, nach Ebbe bis ca 2 Stunden vor Ebbe ja abends auch noch gut. Wenn dein Boot nicht klar ist, können wir auch meines nehmen. Es geht ja nur um das Gefühl für die Motorleistung.
Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2005)

*AW: 15 PS AB 2-takter zu groß zum Schleppen ?*

Ach so, schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52827

Gilt für nahezu alles 2-Takt AB in diesem Leistungsbereich 

Dieter


----------

